# glorified



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2015)

Η Magenta έχει μόνο τη μετάφραση "ένδοξος, δοξασμένος", αλλά εγώ θέλω την άλλη του έννοια: 
to seem more glorious or excellent than is actually the case.
Λέει εδώ η Bernardina, π.χ. Κατά συνέπεια, αν οι μικρότερες κόρες παντρεύονταν, είχε καλώς. Αν όχι, παρέμεναν στο σπίτι της πρωτοκόρης περίπου ως παρακόρες/glorified υπηρέτριες.

Αλλού: An executive assistant is a glorified secretary.

Τι προτείνετε για απόδοση;


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2015)

...
Εξαρτάται από την πρόταση που έχεις, αλλά:

(έκφρ.) κατ΄ ευφημισμό(ν), όταν χρησιμοποιούμε για κπ. ή για κτ. ένα θετικό χαρακτηρισμό που όμως δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθόλου στην πραγματικότητα. _Διανυκτερεύσαμε σε ένα κατ΄ ευφημισμόν ξενοδοχείο, για να μην το ονομάσω χάνι.

__Κατά συνέπεια, αν οι μικρότερες κόρες παντρεύονταν, είχε καλώς. Αν όχι, παρέμεναν στο σπίτι της πρωτοκόρης περίπου ως παρακόρες/υπηρέτριες __κατ' ευφημισμό__.

_Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δυο θεωρεί ευφημισμό η Μπέρνη στο παράδειγμα, την _παρακόρη _ή την _υπηρέτρια_, ποια έχει δηλαδή πιο ψηλά στην κλίμακα. Θέλει προσοχή στη σύνταξη, γιατί το glorified προσδιορίζει το κατώτερο._

Διοικητικός βοηθός είναι κατ' ευφημισμό / ευφημιστικά ο γραμματέας.

__Διοικητικός βοηθός είναι μια κολακευτική ονομασία για τον γραμματέα._

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν στο δεύτερο μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι σαν: 
_Διοικητικός βοηθός είναι ένας εύσχημος τρόπος να αποκαλέσεις τον γραμματέα.
_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το glorified, το χρυσωμένο χάπι, αποδίδεται με μεγάλη ακρίβεια με τον εξής μοντέρνο τρόπο: ...κάπως σαν υπηρέτριες με καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις / ...σαν χάνι με καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις.

Ομολογώ, όμως, ότι στο παράδειγμα δεν έρχεται και τόσο καλά: An executive assistant is a glorified secretary = Διοικητική βοηθός είναι κάτι σαν γραμματέας με καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις (χμμμ...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2015)

Ίσως και κάτι σε "λίγο απέχει απ' το να χαρακτηριστεί" ή "ουσιαστικά/στην ουσία είναι".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 5, 2015)

Κι εγώ στη λογική του Ελληγεννή κινούμαι, αφού το βλέπω ως "στην πράξη", στην ουσία (από την ανάποδη, δηλαδή, όπως λέει και ο Δαεμάνος). Μπορεί να λέγεσαι πέρσοναλ ασίσταντ, αλλά από τη στιγμή που δακτυλογραφείς επιστολές και τρέχεις για καφέδες, γραμματέας είσαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2015)

Δηλαδή, γραμματέας είσαι, αλλά ακούγεται πιο "ανεβασμένο" να σε λένε personal assistant. Αυτό το "ανεβασμένο" θα ήθελα να αποδώσω. Πως ο τίτλος περιέχει περισσότερη δόξα από την πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2015)

Ίσως κάτι σε "είναι στην ουσία ένας εκλεπτυσμένος/εξεζητημένος/βαρύγδουπος όρος για τον γραμματέα".


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2015)

Με πολλά λόγια: «...δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από ένας (απλός)...».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2015)

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα από την σειρά Lost:

_SAYID: That is a short wave radio. It's a glorified walkie-talkie._

_Είναι στην ουσία ένα κάπως πιο εξεζητημένο Γουόκι Τόκι._


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2015)

...
Helle, σε παρακαλώ, ξανακοίτα το παράδειγμα με το εξεζητημένο γουόκι τόκι και πες μου πώς θα ξεχωρίσει ο θεατής ή αναγνώστης ότι μιλάμε για εξεζητημένο όνομα και όχι εξεζητημένη συσκευή.

Αν πεις «εξεζητημένο όνομα για το γουόκι τόκι», όμως...

Το _βαρύγδουπος όρος_ (ή _όνομα_) που λες στο #7 μου άρεσε πάντως.

Όπως και αυτό, για μια ωραία, φυσική περίφραση:



dharvatis said:


> Με πολλά λόγια: «...δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από ένας (απλός)...».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2015)

Σκέφτομαι κάποιες παραλλαγές του χρυσωμένου χαπιού: χρυσοστόλιστος, χρυσοποίκιλτος, τέτοια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Helle, σε παρακαλώ, ξανακοίτα το παράδειγμα με το εξεζητημένο γουόκι τόκι και πες μου πώς θα ξεχωρίσει ο θεατής ή αναγνώστης ότι μιλάμε για εξεζητημένο όνομα και όχι εξεζητημένη συσκευή.
> 
> Αν πεις «εξεζητημένο όνομα για το γουόκι τόκι», όμως...
> ...



Εν προκειμένω -επειδή θυμάμαι το επεισόδιο- μιλάει για κάτι λίγο καλύτερο από γουόκι τόκι. Γι' αυτό και "κάπως πιο εξεζητημένο", εννοώντας ότι είναι ένα κλικ πιο πάνω, αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2015)

...
ΟΚ, ναι, εσύ ξέρεις το Lost και τις λεπτομέρειές του. Αν και, ξαναδιαβάζοντας το παράδειγμά σου, το ψυλλιάστηκα σαν ενδεχόμενο, αφού το είχα σχολιάσει όμως.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 5, 2015)

Μήπως ταιριάζει το "εξωραϊσμένος"; Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε κάτι (όχι και τόσο) παρόμοιο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 5, 2015)

Με ντρίπλες:

Αυτό είναι το σουπερ-χάι-τρόνικ ντάμπλουγιου-ες-γουάι ντριν-ντριν. Δεν είναι παρά ένα μουράτο/γκλαμουράτο/φανταχτερό κινητό.
Ο Μήτσος δραστηριοποιείται στην παροχή υπηρεσιών διευκόλυνσης γνωριμιών για κυρίους. Ναι. Είναι ένας κυριλέ όρος για να πεις "νταβατζής".


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Μήπως ταιριάζει το "εξωραϊσμένος"; Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε κάτι (όχι και τόσο) παρόμοιο.



Σωστό κι αυτό. 

2. (μτφ.) κάνω κτ. να φαίνεται ωραίο, ενώ δεν είναι, _και ιδίως το περιγράφω με επαινετικά λόγια·_ ωραιοποιώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 5, 2015)

To "κατ' ευφημισμό" έχει στο μυαλό μου μια πολύ αρνητική χροιά και δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα σε αυτή την περίπτωση ή θα το χρησιμοποιούσα με το "προσωπική βοηθός κατ' ευφημισμόν" και όχι παρέα με το παρακόρη. Δηλαδή με το ανώτερο παρέα όχι με το κατώτερο. Όπως το λέει ο δαεμάνος στα τελευταία του παραδείγματα, δηλαδή. 

Περιφραστικά θα μπορούσε να είναι και "γραμματέας με πιο ωραίο περιτύλιγμα" ή "γραμματέας, αλλά με πιο πολλές λέξεις στην περιγραφή" ακολουθώντας αυτά τα έξυπνα ή εξυπνακίστικα των Αμερικανών στις ταινίες. Ή ακόμα και "γραμματέας, αλλά με πιο πολλές αρμοδιότητες" αν αυτό ισχύει φυσικά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 5, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πως ο τίτλος περιέχει περισσότερη δόξα από την πραγματικότητα.



Το είπες και μόνη σου. Και διαβάζοντας ξανά τα από πάνω, νομίζω ότι ο Δαεμάνος το είπε εξαρχής: κατ' ευφημισμό/κολακευτική ονομασία. Τώρα, προσαρμόζεις ανάλογα με το ρέτζιστερ. Νομίζω ότι η προσθήκη της λέξης ονομασία/τίτλος/όρος μπορεί να κάνει τη διαφορά, και προσδιορίζεις. Μουράτος/ ανεβασμένος/ προχώ/ γκλαμουράτος/ κολακευτικός/ επίσημος/ μανατζερίστικος/ νιου-έιτζ/ κυριλέ/ τίτλος ή όρος κτλ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 5, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το είπες και μόνη σου. Και διαβάζοντας ξανά τα από πάνω, νομίζω ότι ο Δαεμάνος το είπε εξαρχής: κατ' ευφημισμό/κολακευτική ονομασία. Τώρα, προσαρμόζεις ανάλογα με το ρέτζιστερ. Νομίζω ότι η προσθήκη της λέξης ονομασία/τίτλος/όρος μπορεί να κάνει τη διαφορά, και προσδιορίζεις. Μουράτος/ ανεβασμένος/ προχώ/ γκλαμουράτος/ κολακευτικός/ επίσημος/ μανατζερίστικος/ νιου-έιτζ/ κυριλέ/ τίτλος ή όρος κτλ.


Πχ. Πέρσοναλ ασίσταντ είναι ένας μουράτος/προχώ/ γκλαμουράτος/μανατζερίστικος τίτλος για τον γραμματέα.

Έδιτ: Ναι. Αντί να κάνω έντιτ έκανα νέο ποστ παραθέτοντας τον εαυτό μου. Μια χαρά με βρίσκω!   :cheek:


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 5, 2015)

Your second post, oliver_twisted, is a *glorified* version of the first one... :twit:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 5, 2015)

χεχεχε!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ για το γόνιμο brainstorming. Νομίζω ότι θα προτιμήσω το "εξωραϊσμένος".


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2015)

Ωραίες προτάσεις, πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζουν πολλές απ' αυτές ανάλογα το συγκείμενο και το ρέτζιστερ. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι το εξωραϊσμένος ταιριάζει μόνο σε κάτι που πριν τον εξωραϊσμό ήταν άσχημο/δυσάρεστο/χαμηλής υποστάθμης, οπότε αν μιλάς για επαγγέλματα είναι λίγο υποτιμητικό να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Είναι σαν να λες ότι το να κάνει τον γραμματέα -στο παράδειγμα- είναι μια δουλειά κατώτερου επιπέδου.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2015)

...
Glorified High - Sarah Jaffe






And you wonder why your eyes got sore and wide
It's just the same thing in a different light
When the same thing shows in a different light

Partly for the hell of it
Solely out of boredom
Mostly for the story
It's where you get your glorified high


Wind (_Glorified Magnified_) - Manfred Mann's Earth Band







Meat (_Glorified Magnified_) - Manfred Mann's Earth Band: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnacOwwS3Qc 

Captain Bobby Stout / Glorified Magnified - Manfred Mann's Earth Band: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5lhM_hai98


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι σαν να λες ότι το να κάνει τον γραμματέα -στο παράδειγμα- είναι μια δουλειά κατώτερου επιπέδου.


Μα αυτοί που βάζουν μαζί τη λέξη "glorified" με τη λέξη "secretary" ακριβώς αυτό πιστεύουν, πως η δουλειά του γραμματέα είναι κατώτερου επιπέδου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2015)

Ναι, στην ουσία εμπεριέχει ειρωνεία και τάση υποβιβασμού, αλλά θα έλεγα περισσότερο ως προς τον αρχικό τίτλο που φαίνεται πιο φανταχτερός. Ενώ το "εξωραΐζω" δουλεύει αντίστροφα, δηλαδή από τον δεύτερο τίτλο προς τον πρώτο. Δηλαδή άλλο να λες ότι κάτι είναι πιο κοινό απ' ό,τι ακούγεται κι άλλο να λες ότι κάτι ωραιοποιείται -λες και ήταν δυσάρεστο ή κακό- από την χρήση μιας λέξης/ενός τίτλου. Αυτή είναι η *προσωπική *μου αίσθηση, έτσι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 6, 2015)

Θα ξανασυμφωνήσω με τον Χέλε. Τις καλημέρες μου!


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2015)

Καλημέρα

*Εξωραϊσμένος όρος* ή *εξιδανικευμένος όρος* είναι αυτά που προτιμώ (προς το παρόν). Καλύτερα από _ωραιοποιημένος όρος_ ή _ευπρεπισμένος όρος_. Αλλά είμαι και στον πρώτο καφέ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2015)

Βολεύει πουθενά το *αναβαθμισμένος*;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2015)

Θα ταίριαζε και το "αναβαθμισμένος".


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2015)

Ναι, μπράβο για το *αναβαθμισμένος*, γιατί υπάρχει και μια άλλη περίπτωση: his first major work to have been published was really his glorified PhD thesis.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2015)

Ναι, εδώ ταιριάζει χαρακτηριστικά.


----------



## Earion (Feb 12, 2015)

The polytheisms of ancient West Asia and the eastern Mediterranean were once caricatured as *glorified *nature religions.

Αυτό για να δείξω την *αναγωγή σε ανώτερη κλίμακα*.


----------

